# Sightings Board



## Lenora (May 1, 2006)

Was this board discontinued? This is the 2nd time I went to look at it and it wasn't there?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 1, 2006)

This has changed since we upgraded to vBulletin 3.5.4 bbs software.  See this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=153668&postcount=4


----------

